# Name/composer of this music?



## skpstmgs (Aug 22, 2008)

Could someone please tell me what this song is? I've had it in my music folder for a long time, but it was mislabeled, and I really want to know its origin. Thanks in advance guys, and whoever helps gets a cookie. 

Here's the url:
http://mihd.net/audihg0 13.1mb
*Btw there is a Megan Fox ad on this file host/ sorry if anyone is at work, lol.


----------



## Guest (Aug 22, 2008)

It's the opening of Beethoven's piano sonata number 14 in c#, opus 27, no. 2 "Quasi una fantasia"

aka The Moonlight Sonata.


----------



## skpstmgs (Aug 22, 2008)

Ahh, many thanks. I had a feeling it was Beethoven, but wasn't sure exactly which piece. 
A cookie for you:


----------

